# How often do y'all pay dues?



## KO2134 (Aug 24, 2012)

just curious because every where i read it says annually?


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2012)

Annualy for us.


----------



## polmjonz (Aug 25, 2012)

Annual here


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2012)

I pay annually, but I only pay per capita as I'm a lifetime member.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Aug 25, 2012)

Most lodges pay annually, some do monthly if their dues are expensive (i.e. $500).  I don't belong to a current body that collects any other way than annually.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2012)

KSigMason said:


> I pay annually, but I only pay per capita as I'm a lifetime member.


 I should clarify my earlier post.  I pay the per capita because I wish to.  As a lifetime member I am not required to, but I choose to.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 25, 2012)

KSigMason said:


> I pay annually, but I only pay per capita as I'm a lifetime member.


 
Per capita? (That's pretty cool of you btw...)


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 27, 2012)

Annually for me.


----------



## California Master (Aug 28, 2012)

We pay annually as well. However, we are on a calendar year so we get dues notices in November - December. Great timing.....I have a life membership in South Houston 1295. But I have 2 other lodges, Scottish Rite, Royal Arch, Shrine and clubs (S/R, Shrine, Past Masters and SoCal Research Lodge), along with 8 grand kids! Yikes! Let's not consider property taxes and such. I'm not complaining because all of these are of my own free will and accord. I wouldn't have it any other way. The money that I invest in Masonry comes back ten fold. They just all come due at the same time.


----------



## kosei (Aug 28, 2012)

Annually


----------



## Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

scialytic said:


> Per capita? (That's pretty cool of you btw...)


 Per capita is the minimum amount due to the Grand Lodge for a given member.  Your Lodge will charge you dues as a Master Mason.  A portion remains with the Lodge for operating expenses, etc, and the rest (In Texas, a set minimum of something close to $25, I forget the exact number) will go off to Grand Lodge.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 30, 2012)

Pay yearly dues though I am endowed.  I consider the endowment as a social net for the lodge and myself once I have retired and, hopefully much later, moved on past the square into the land of the compasses.  Still, I getting much for the little I put in the pot.

Gentlemen, we're all getting this source of light on the cheap!


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 31, 2012)

The Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania has permitted all masons in their jurisdiction to pay dues online, through Payliance . You can pay all at once, or have the website deduct 1/12 of your dues each month from your account. I think this is fabulous. You will soon see more lodges and Grand Lodges accepting dues payments on line from services such as PayPal and Payliance. Terrific.


----------



## JustinScott (Sep 11, 2012)

*how much*

How much are the dues normally ?


----------



## apursell (Sep 11, 2012)

All of mine so far are annual.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: how much*



JustinScott said:


> How much are the dues normally ?


 
They all differ from one place to the next. Mine are $65 annually to my Blue Lodge and $80 for the Scottish Rite.


----------



## cemab4y (Sep 13, 2012)

There is no one simple answer to "How Much are dues"? The amount of dues that a Mason must pay per year, varies from lodge to lodge. A new, modern lodge  in a major metropolitan area like New York City, with high maintenance and insurance and overhead costs, must charge a higher dues rate. A small rural lodge, in the backwoods of Kentucky, with no mortgage to pay off, and low overhead costs, will not have to charge as much as a big-city lodge. 

The fact is, that dues rates (generally) have not kept up with inflation. In 1925, lodge dues were almost a week's wages for an average worker. My home lodge charges $65 per year, which is a bargain.

Keep in mind, that when you pay dues to a local lodge, a portion of the dues goes to the Grand Lodge in your state. Some dues payments include a subscription to a Masonic newspaper or magazine. 

Dues rates are not secret. If you wish to know what a specific lodge charges for their annual dues, just contact the lodge, and ask them.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 13, 2012)

My response to KO1234----get with the Lodge that you are interested in joining.   To be concise, each individual Lodge has differing Lodge Dues Amounts, but all are consistent as they relate to the portion that goes to the Grand Lodge of that State for Yearly Relief, or "Dues", whether Mainstream or Prince Hall Affiliated.         Some of the terms discussed on this thread regarding types of payments made or dues assessed may be related to things with which you may be unfamiliar.    If and when you decide to become a Brother, things will become crystal clear, and will be explained to you so that you will understand.     Good luck on your decision.                                Bro. Jones


----------



## JTM (Sep 17, 2012)

did someone say anally? because that's inappropriate, and shouldn't be a response at all.

i apologize for the course humor.  I pay annually whenever the arrears committee finally calls me!  (joking again... two bad jokes in the same thread really should be allowed)


----------

